# one short beep one long beep



## diamondrules929 (Sep 29, 2008)

hello, i have a hp a335w i just installed a new power box 2 days ago pc was working fine ,but today when i turned pc on i got one short beep then one long continues beep i disconnected the memory , harddrive, cd, one at a time to check for problem but still have the same problem pc will not boot up


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Make sure the CPU is seated properly and the heatsink is properly attached and cooling the CPU...


----------



## shinybeast (Sep 29, 2008)

I assume new power box is a new power supply. Why did you replace it? What did you replace it with?


----------



## diamondrules929 (Sep 29, 2008)

pc would not power up so i replaced the power supply with a new tiger 450 watt power supply


----------



## shinybeast (Sep 29, 2008)

could be a bunk power supply, cpu, or the onboard video or mobo is shot. I don't recognize the beep codes. Was there really just two beeps?


----------



## By_Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you able to reach bios screen? Can you give me your bios name?


----------



## diamondrules929 (Sep 29, 2008)

i cannot get the key board to work , pc does not power up the key board


----------



## By_Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

You have a board issue. Something wrong with the motherboard. Try to reset bios. And plug off all usb device from the PC.


----------



## diamondrules929 (Sep 29, 2008)

Is there any way to reset bios without keyboard


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm Your system isn't going to do much of anything on boot up without the keyboard working. It's a basic part of the boot. Jazz


----------



## nate93 (Oct 1, 2008)

that would be morse code my friend. lol. that actually happens in mac computers, if anyhting fails it beeps out S.O.S


----------



## By_Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes you can reset bios without Keyboard. First, plug off power cord from power supply of the machine. Open up inside the PC. You will see bios battery on motherboard. Take off the battery and wait like 20 sn. After plug in back.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd suggest you find a standard keyboard and mouse or at least the adapters for the moment and try booting the system on basics. Jazz


----------

